# <SOLVED>Acer Aspire ZG5 Webcam Woes

## kelby232

Hi everyone,

I can not for the life of me figure out how to get my webcam working on my netbook.  

I am not sure what is needed so please tell me what to post and I will post them on here as quick as I can.

I am running gnome, x32 architecture, and my netbook is an acer aspire zg5.

Thank you everyone.Last edited by kelby232 on Sat Apr 30, 2011 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

most of these laptop webcams use the 'uvcvideo' driver 

If you're already comfortable enough configuring your kernel, fire up menuconfig, hit the /forward slash to search, and search for "USB_VIDEO_CLASS"

```

Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=n]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Prompt: USB Video Class (UVC)

  │   Defined at drivers/media/video/uvc/Kconfig:1

  │   Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=n] && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=n] && VIDEO_V4L2 [=n] && V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=n] && USB [=y]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=n])

  │         -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=n])

  │           -> V4L USB devices (V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=n])

```

If you build this as a module, you should be able to modprobe uvcvideo, and so long as your regular user is in the 'video' group, running something like cheese should "just work". If you weren't already a member of the video group, you'll need to logout and log back in for the change to take effect. 

Ifffff all of this is unfamiliar territory, give a shout, should be easy enough to talk you through it

----------

## kelby232

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> most of these laptop webcams use the 'uvcvideo' driver 
> 
> If you're already comfortable enough configuring your kernel, fire up menuconfig, hit the /forward slash to search, and search for "USB_VIDEO_CLASS"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That did the trick.

Thank you very much!

----------

